# Co2...



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Since I'm about to get my tanks to a nice, densely planted tank, I was wondering if dosing with Excel would be enough, or if I should do more to supplement co2??

I just wanna make sure I give my plants as good a life as I give my Betta Babies! 

Should I set up a diffuser system? Or stick with the Excel? Or is it really not needed?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I asked that same question once. Though I might not add CO2 since it is SO expensive and if it gets overdosed, it could kill your fish. 

I might STILL do this once I save up more money for my 5.5 gallons but I am not sure. 

I have heard others just use ferts and root tabs and good lighting and their plants do just fine. And then there are some AMAZING tanks out there with CO2 that have lush plants! x_x 

If you do decided to use CO2 I want an update on how it goes. =)


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

That's a very good question, and one I am also keen to see the posts for. (I've seen your journal.... stunning plants and fish btw!)

I was thinking about doing a DIY co2 for mine since my boyfriends best friend did one and had phenomenally great success with it. He said his plants took off like crazy. I'm kind of scared to try it myself though.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I do know it's "difficult" to maintain, and I know that it usually puts out some ridiculous plants... It's expensive and can wind up being dangerous...

I've been researching into it in bits and peices for awhile... and just did some more research too.. I have the air pumps running, too, all day... I want large lush healthy plants but I'm already getting some of that from the Eco-Complete and all the liquid ferts I'm using.. So maybe I'll pass for now, or just set up one tank, plants only, to experiment with....


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I think CO2 depends on how deeply you want to get into higher maintenance plants like Dwarf Baby Tears and several of the reds. Most of the plants needing extra CO2 also need higher light as well. That means spending more $$ for more expensive lights. I've seen some gorgeous tanks on this site both with and without.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I do really love baby tears and i'm very much planning on getting some... but not the dwarf kind, does that make a difference? And there are a few reds on my list too.. Will like the Liquid CO2 booster fro API work? or would it have to be a system?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I understand that a lot of higher maintenance plants will do great with Excel. I have regular Baby Tears and they growing well without it because many of my "must have" plants are iffy with Excel. It's the DBT that need higher CO2 and high light. I grow low- to medium-light plants


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Aaaaahhh... I should be ok without the system and my excel, then


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FinnDublynn said:


> Aaaaahhh... I should be ok without the system and my excel, then


I don't see why not but maybe others can give a more definitive answer.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

maybe I'll buy one and have it on hand... and if they start looking sad, install it lol


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been using this once a week for a month, I like it & it's easy.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

That is awesome, except it can't ship to Alaska.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Innerbeauty said:


> I've been using this once a week for a month, I like it & it's easy.



Oooooh! does it work really well? and does it make the plants grow thick?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Innerbeauty said:


> I've been using this once a week for a month, I like it & it's easy.


At first, I was confused when you said you use it once a week. I just learned that this system doesn't release bubbles by the second. Instead, it fills the up-side-down glass chamber entirely with co2. The co2 is then supposed to slowly dissolve into the water. Interesting setup.


----------

